
Ask HN: Twitter Accounts to Follow? - meditativeape
I notice that many people of the tech industry are heavy Twitter users, from CEOs of big companies to startup founders and hackers. If I want to get a sense of what topics people in tech are talking about this week, which Twitter accounts should I follow?
======
magnusmagnusson
@paulg, @Jonathan_Blow, @ID_AA_Carmack, @TimSweeneyEpic @rivatez

Wish Jim Keller was active, listened to his interviews from 2019-2020 and he
has some interesting thoughts and insights.

------
onion2k
[https://twitter.com/mims](https://twitter.com/mims) posts some interesting
content. And [https://twitter.com/onion2k](https://twitter.com/onion2k)
obviously.

